# Precious metals Refining + LAB



## Anonymous (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi !

I am dealing with spent auto catalysts and i would like to build small refining process and mini lab for testings, there is any recommadations? 

Thanks 

Raf


----------



## Froggy (Jan 27, 2008)

Check out actionmining.com do not even look at a platinumill, we have a member here trying out the action mine 5gallon unit, we are all waiting on results, most of the info is under the platinumill thread.....


----------

